# My daughters request



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

My oldest is an avid hiker and carries one of my sticks that I made for her years ago but now she is requesting I come up with a stick with a small sharp axe blade at the top. I did some searching and found this one so I will see what I can do with it and hopefully make it do. I will keep you posted on the progress.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks like an interesting project.


----------



## ndncowboy (Nov 24, 2021)

I do hope she realizes the risk of injury having that imposes. Could be a darn handy weapon though.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Look forward seeing how that works out.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I also look forward to seeing how it turns out. Wouldn't that be illegal? Just a thought.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

We legally have open carry firearms in my state so I don't think anyone would be concerned in a hiking stick with a hatchet blade but then I was once given a citation for having an inflatable raft on the river so who knows! LOL


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Well, in that case, carry on then. lol I will have to say that hatchet head on a hiking stick would give some likely suspect pause. Love it.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Her thought behind it is for chopping up sticks and twigs for the campfire.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I bet she could get a mean swing with a handle that long. Sure would like to see some photos when you are through with it.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

This is what sparked her idea.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

That does look pretty cool. No one in their right mind would mess with her for sure. lol


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

BigJim said:


> That does look pretty cool. No one in their right mind would mess with her for sure. lol


I guess it does look ominous but it's funny how many look at this as a formidable weapon but it was intentioned as just a tool for camping and hiking. It reminds me of when I became a district manager for a major retailer. I was told I couldn't carry weapons, I.E. my EDC Leatherman Rebar multitool with me or could be fired. Right from day one I said it's not a weapon, it's a tool so "go for it!" and they never did. I had that useful handy tool (weapon LOL) sheathed on my belt for 5 years until I moved on.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

In addition I just finished a couple other personal requests from my two granddaughters. Just two years apart they tend to have similar mutual ideas. LOL Of course the oldest leads the way.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Beautiful sticks.


----------



## jno (Oct 13, 2018)

I'd add some sort of sheath for the blade. Otherwise it's rather like carrying around an unsheathed knife -- very dangerous to her and anyone around her while hiking.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

jno said:


> I'd add some sort of sheath for the blade. Otherwise it's rather like carrying around an unsheathed knife -- very dangerous to her and anyone around her while hiking.


Yeah it came with a sheath.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thinking this hatchet blade hiking stick might be my final accomplishment but I'm determined to make it so!
I've been diagnosed with cancer but still am keeping a positive outlook. I can do it if my strength holds out!
It would be a lasting memorial gift for my loving daughter! Lord knows! I might still be making sticks 10 yrs form now
if God wills it!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

valky307 said:


> Thinking this hatchet blade hiking stick might be my final accomplishment but I'm determined to make it so!
> I've been diagnosed with cancer but still am keeping a positive outlook. I can do it if my strength holds out!
> It would be a lasting memorial gift for my loving daughter! Lord knows! I might still be making sticks 10 yrs form now
> if God wills it!


Bless your heart, I know of many people now days who had cancer but now don't. I know your daughter will always treasure the staff.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Well it was finally warmer today so I got out and worked a bit on my projects in the garage. I did run into a snag on the hatchet blade however. I went through 3 new drill bits trying to get get a couple holes in it so I could run brass bolsters 
for a secure hold on the blade to the stick but finally gave up. I'm not sure what to do next with it. I did sand down a walking cane that's really coming along. I will try attaching a pick of my progress before the weekend.
Spring can't come too soon!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

valky307 said:


> Well it was finally warmer today so I got out and worked a bit on my projects in the garage. I did run into a snag on the hatchet blade however. I went through 3 new drill bits trying to get get a couple holes in it so I could run brass bolsters
> for a secure hold on the blade to the stick but finally gave up. I'm not sure what to do next with it. I did sand down a walking cane that's really coming along. I will try attaching a pick of my progress before the weekend.
> Spring can't come too soon!


Pick up a couple diamond drill bits, they aren't that high and will drill through that tempered metal. Although I put bolsters in my knives, I also use a good epoxy to make sure there isn't any looseness. JMHO


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yeah Big Jim, I use epoxy also. I will look for the diamond bits, thanks!
I'm posting the cane I'm working on at the cane category.
Valky


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good news! I accomplished quite a bit on the hatchet hiking stick today. I had to make some modifications from my original plan but
I'm rather pleased with the progress thus far. I need to attach a couple leather hand holds and clear coat it yet.
I think it will be finished early next week. I'll post a pic then.
Also after surgery I am now cancer free! I will have lab work again in 6 months but it appears they got it all.
Thanks to all for the concerns.
VALKY


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Buddy that is fantastic news, I hope and pray it doesn't come back. If like others I know of, it is totally gone never to return.

Love to see your hatchet stick when it is finished.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

finished!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Love it, that is a perfect height for a stick, IMHO. It looks really good buddy.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

307
Nice Job , a hard core piece for sure. Glad to hear the C has left for good. Now get rid of the pipe. Stay Well. 
Chris


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Cutman said:


> 307
> Nice Job , a hard core piece for sure. Glad to hear the C has left for good. Now get rid of the pipe. Stay Well.
> Chris


LOL! I only smoke the pipe a couple times a year now. I miss it after 50 years but I know it's for the best.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cutman (5 mo ago)

Good, for pictures it looks great , just don't light it. Stay Well
Chris


----------

